

Show HN: A meteorjs app to track your favourite upcoming blockbusters movies. - liquidwax
http://blockbusters.herokuapp.com

======
eranation
Really nice! any chance of sharing the original sources? would be a great
reference meteor app

p.s. what I would really like, is exactly this but for DVD and Streaming
release (e.g. instead of big screen release date, show the DVD / Vudu /
Netflix / Google Play / Amazon Prime / iTunes release dates + Rotten tomatoes
rating + IMDB rating.

~~~
liquidwax
Thanks. The suggestions would be a great add. We thought of the dvd release
countdown too but did this as a quick and dirty meteor experiment.
Unfortunately, the code is not in a readable state. We'll clean it up and
share it on github soon.

